# Jumping with the South Shropshire Hunt



## Commanche1 (28 December 2015)

Does anyone know if the south Shrops do much jumping, and are they whoppers of things if they do?  &#128522;


----------



## Archiepoo (30 December 2015)

theres a few videos on youtube from just before xmas might give you an idea x


----------



## Commanche1 (30 December 2015)

Thank you Archiepoo, I just seen them, and it looks rather epic!! Especially when you've only ever hunted on mountains without a hedge or fence in sight! 
I wonder if there is jumping every time without fail?!?


----------



## Archiepoo (30 December 2015)

Yes I thought it looked great fun! Maybe you could  google their website and ring the secretary?


----------



## Commanche1 (30 December 2015)

We've emailed them several times and as of yet still no reply. Just found out the cap is £100 though &#128555;


----------



## spacefaer (30 December 2015)

Hi commanche1 - we hunt with the South. 

There are hedges, gates, wire and hunt jumps - but there's are non jumpers and always a way round. The hounds are a fast pack - when they pick up the scent of the trail, they fly, and it helps to be with someone who knows the area. 

Email is never the best way to get hold of a pack - ring the Sec and speak to her in person. You may find there is some negotiation on caps, particularly mid-week.

PM me if you'd like more info, or to chat re suitable meets - some are more "jumpy" than others!


----------



## Commanche1 (30 December 2015)

Thanku So much Spacefaer,  will pm you now &#128525;


----------



## spacefaer (31 December 2015)

Commanche1 - trying to pm you  - clear out your messages - your inbox is full!!


----------



## Commanche1 (1 January 2016)

Spacefaer,  I think I've now cleared them out, but I only had 2 of yours in there, and I've tried to reply but can't see it in the "sent Box"!  
If it didn't send, I was basically saying Thank you for your help&#55357;&#56842; and if there should be a few hunt jumps at Ryton we'll go as a bit of a warm up ready for the 23rd. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## spacefaer (9 January 2016)

commanche1 - can't pm you  as your inbox is full (again!!)

Just wondering if you got out today with the South?  Soggy old day if you did!! I took the 5 yr old and was pleased with him, and also very glad to pack up just before the rain set in!


----------



## Commanche1 (9 January 2016)

Hi Spacefaer, no we didn't! 
Managed to get hold of the Secretary who was very helpful, explained we wanted a good jumping day and she, as you did, suggested the best day would be the 23rd...so long as it drys up! 
So we are extremely excited and waiting for that 1. Not sure if we should go next Friday to the joint do with the Ledbury as well if it will dry up in time!
 Did u say some of the fences will quite nice, not all massive whoppers?


----------



## spacefaer (9 January 2016)

There were some hunt rails today, a sheep hurdle and lots of scrambling across a swollen stream (working our way along). I left about half one, as he'd done enough. And was delighted, when the heavens opened on my drive home!

If it doesn't rain between now and 23rd, then the going will be good - otherwise, the meet is on the edge of the river meadows (river Severn......) They could go up the road, which is higher ground, but it won't be dry!

As you can tell, I'm feeling pessimistic about the concept of dry ground!!

The Ledbury won't be dry - it's wet in a dry year.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Cq5pEt4lI0


----------

